# Kitchen cabinet make over (new doors / drawers)



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

When my friends learned I got into woodworking as a serious hobby over the winter they said, hey, you can make new kitchen cabinet doors for us! In my novice voice I said.. Ssssssure??? I was a little nervous about taking on the project but I also wanted to see if I could pull it off. And with the multiple rail /stile / panel projects I did to that point I figured I was up for the task. Plus they told me, anything you make is going to be better than what we have. 

So the plan was to make simple rail / stile / panel doors to replace the “slab” MDF doors they currently had. Then I had the idea to redo their drawer cabinet also. It originally had three odd sized drawers, one of which being a retro metal bread box. Also all three drawers had tired slides that barely worked. So the plan was to redo the drawer face frame and replace the 3 odd sized drawers with 4 equal sized drawers with new slides. We redid the face frame of this case to accept 4 equal drawers. We chose self closing Accuride full extension slides from Rockler. The optional face frame mounting brackets made the install kinda painless. 

For the door design we stuck with a simple shaker style (or are they mission?). This allowed me to use 1x2 poplar from Lowes for the rail /stiles and some nice 1/4” birch ply from my local lumber yard. 

Here are the before pics:


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

And the after:


















































































Some design notes: They elected to repaint EVERYTHING white which I think worked well with the wrought iron hardware we chose. The hinges are 1/2” overhang with self closing springs. As my friend Stacey said, the look is very “Pottery Barn”. Needless to say they more than happy with the results. 

Some production notes: All the router work on the rail / stiles was done with a Whiteside 7/32” winged slot cutter. I know there are rail / stile sets out there, but we wanted to keep the project cost as low as possible. And I already had the bit on hand. A 45deg chamfer bit was used on the perimeter of the doors after glue-up. The ply panels were primed prior to glue up and “space balls” in the rails / stiles allowed the panels to float yet still not rattle. I knew they would be painting everything so I wanted some insurance against paint cracks in the joints . So I decided to peg all the tenons from behind with 1/8” dowels. This look is very cool. Too bad you’ll never see it under the paint. Also Todd got a funky under the sink hinge and tray. So that door got a filler to make the back flat to accept the tray. Finally a piano hinge was used on the corner door. 

The drawer boxes were made with 1/2” poplar (again from Lowes) with the same 1/4” birch ply used for the bottoms. I used my Incra Ultra to make half blind dovetails and the bottoms were fitted using a stopped dado. They were finished with water based poly. Oh, the drawer divider was a kit from Rockler. But it matched nicely with my stuff! 

The home owners (Todd and Stacey) did a great job of cleaning up the cabinet cases and painting everything including the new doors. 

Looking back the project was fun even though it was not as challenging as I thought it was going to be. It was done over the course of a few months with casual building at night and on the weekends.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh here are some production pics:


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Nickbee ...Your talent in woodworking and photography is quite good Im very impressed at all your work so far well done. And yes Im quite new here and have not looked around a lot so far but I did look for the right jobs im into and your self and this site is just unreal thank you for sharing. 

from Noel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, this is the first time that I've seen this thread, it was posted whilst I was too sick with Shingles to be on the forum. Your skills have reached a high level, well done. The only thing that I must comment on is the drawer bottoms, I was taught to trim the rear panel level with the top of the groove, this way the bottom can be slid in and held with a few panel pins and more importantly, replaced in the future.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nick if you consider yourself novice can't wait to see what you do when you are a pro. Great job.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Nick, this is the first time that I've seen this thread, it was posted whilst I was too sick with Shingles to be on the forum. Your skills have reached a high level, well done. The only thing that I must comment on is the drawer bottoms, I was taught to trim the rear panel level with the top of the groove, this way the bottom can be slid in and held with a few panel pins and more importantly, replaced in the future.



Harry,, I finally read your post today. To tell you the truth with incra it's very easy for me to "trap" in the bottom. But your point about being able to replace the bottom makes 100% sense!


----------



## joeboxer (Sep 16, 2008)

That's quite an impressive writeup, and photography to boot. Makes my little stunt look like child's play ...
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=85656


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Joe,

I almost suggested one of those to my friends were the drawers went. If I even need to build one you will be giving me advice! Looks great!


----------



## joeboxer (Sep 16, 2008)

Nickbee said:


> Joe,
> 
> I almost suggested one of those to my friends were the drawers went. If I even need to build one you will be giving me advice! Looks great!


From the execution I see in the picumentury, I'm sure you'll be able to pull it off in spectacular fashion. I didn't use any special joinery techniques for mine. All are flush cut, glue, and screws. Now I wished I would have picumented it while doing it.

I'll do a better job with the next project, and get the camera tuned up.


----------



## -MIKE- (Nov 3, 2008)

That's so funny. I'm doing the exact same thing to my kitchen. Looks like we had the same builder. 

Nice job!


----------



## carljackson47 (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually, the thing I really like the most on your cabinet is the angled door, it is so smooth on the edge. The cabinet has a very nice design that fits the color and the size.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Carl. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done Nick, what a difference you made, "nice", as a friend of mine would say.


----------



## RUSTYIII (Aug 24, 2011)

LOOKS GREAT ! Im trying to acheive this with a frued adjustable T&G set and its actually winning.I cant get them to match up for nothing. there is always tommorow


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

RUSTYIII said:


> LOOKS GREAT ! Im trying to acheive this with a frued adjustable T&G set and its actually winning.I cant get them to match up for nothing. there is always tommorow


Hi,
For example if you are using 3/4" material install the tongue bit (two cutters with bearing on in the middle). The top of the bottom cutter should be about 1/4" up from the table top. That should put the bearing in the middle of your stock with the cutters on top & bottom. Make a setup block to help setup the next bit. Install the groove bit with the tongue of the first cut lining up with bearing. 

If the set you have is a matched set in height (set bits next to each other with the shanks on the bottom & the single cutter should fit between the two cutters on the other bit if they are a matched height). If a matched height you can instal a 1/2" grommet into the collet & set the first bit. When you change to the next bit do not change the height & just bottom it out on the grommet & it should be at same height to machine mating piece. There is a setup jig for the freud bits & it includes the tongue & groove set.

Run all your material with the outside face down against the table top. This will make the outside flush & any difference will be on the inside that is hidden from view. There is a setup jig for the freud bits & it includes the tongue & groove set.
http://www.ptreeusa.com/freud_easy_set.htm 
Ezset For Freud Bits-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## RUSTYIII (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks for the link I will go check it out, the mating was my problem and it was the shims that I was messing up and placement, I cant change bits without taking the router out from under the table so thats not a possibility for me,but i like it and very soon will be able too ! once I got a fresh start today I just stayed with it untill I got it, patients and precision was the lost key !


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

well done. i like it!


----------



## mavixyl (Sep 21, 2011)

great stuff !!!!


----------



## red_tigrav (Sep 18, 2009)

Nickbee,
What a beautiful work, how long does it take to do this achievement? I am really impressed. In fact, we have few such talent here in Belgium and I'm still very impressed with the work you do; you Americans and Canadians. Congratulations.
Philippe


----------



## gary penwright (Aug 19, 2010)

very nice job


----------



## snkysnke (Nov 10, 2011)

wow what a nice job.im new to site and woodworking.i wanted redo my kitchen cabinets thought was to hard.looking at how you did made me think i can do this.awsome job


----------



## TomACE (Dec 28, 2011)

great job, most people don't know whats involved in cabinet production/modification. time is money in the woodworking world..


----------



## Trickshot (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice job clean and strong I looks like a compleat kitchen overhaul,


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## garyhill (Sep 26, 2010)

You did great on these. I have a house that i need to redo the old cabinets but couldn't decide what to do. These would look great with a natural or stained finish given the right wood. OAK is my favorite although I have made several from hickory.


----------



## PaulDaniels (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you for those pictures. Your work on the kitchen really brighten's it up with a craftsmanship style.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice work Nickbee but if I was making something similar for myself, I wouldn't be able to paint over that nice work. I like the way it looks in the last few photos with the rails and styles natural.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

harrysin said:


> trim the rear panel level with the top of the groove, this way the bottom can be slid in and held with a few panel pins and more importantly, replaced in the future.


This why I luv this forum, little lessons like this can make such a difference in your next and future projects. Bookmarking this thread as planning to do the kitchen next year, after a lot more practice. Nickbee, your photo's and the thread is a wealth.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow What a great transformation! The cabinets are beautiful, great joinery and build. The paint and the hardware totally match the whole kitchen. 

______________________
-www.sawblade.com


----------



## Atrom (Mar 24, 2013)

What a transformation! Looks like a new kitchen, good work!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very impressive great job your friends should really be happy .
Was this a nights and weekend job? John


----------

